
Record for fastest data rate set at 1.125 Tb/s - vidyesh
http://phys.org/news/2016-02-fastest.html
======
brudgers
Original: [https://www.ucl.ac.uk/news/news-
articles/0116/110216-fastest...](https://www.ucl.ac.uk/news/news-
articles/0116/110216-fastest-data-rate-record)

